# Cell Phone Service



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the great insight already. I think my budget thoughts are really starting to gel and I think I can make this happen within about a year or so.

I am curious about two more budget items that I'm sure those here will be familiar with the costs on. Can you please tell me what expats are paying for their monthly cellular and data plans here? Also, does anyone know what a fitness club membership costs? I've grown accustomed to the LA Fitness/24 Hour Fitness type clubs and that's one thing I don't want to give up. I've seen some pretty nice looking fitness club chains in BKK and curious if anyone knows what they charge. Much thanks again for taking taking to the time to help with these questions. You guys on this board have given me a lot of great info already that I'm using in my plan.

Regards, 
- Rich


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Mobile data; that's phone and internet I suppose.
I pay for AIS 3G 2100 1.5Gb + 300 minutes free calls THB 599 ex VAT per month
It can be cheaper and it can be more expensive depending on download volume and package.
Apart from AIS, there is Dtac and True and they offer the same for approx. the same amount of money. 
In BKK it doesn't matter what you choose.

Internet @home: There are different providers; from cable-TV-providers up to ToT (the Thai landline telephone-provider), CaT and True.
I pay THB 640.94 per month for True 12Mb/1.2Mb + THB 107.00 per month for the ToT landline (needed for True connection).

Apart from that, True offers complete packages (TV, Internet, Mobile data & voice); no experience. 

Do not expect too much from the 3G network in Thailand.........

As with many other matters.....shop around and if you go to a major shoppingmall in your future neighborhood you'll find all possible service-providers.

I'm an absolute non-sporter so I can't help you on that one, but wait and see, maybe that your future condominium-complex has a fitness-room.......

As far as I know, and that is in my town.....fitness is from THB 100-THB 150 per day up to THB 5,999 per month.
Sometimes there's an offer for THB 14,999 lifetime membership.....but again: I've no personal experience on this.


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

last year I was pleasantly surprised with the 3G service on my phone ( via AIS 99 bt/month )Good service was experienced in Bangkok ( Lat Krabang ),Chiang Mai and Pattaya,also in the NE near Udon.In Chiang Rai not so good but still connected.


----------



## Wishingtostart (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. I'm pleased to see that cell voice and data (internet), and home internet/cable will be considerably less expensive compared to the prices I pay now in the USA. Of course I understand there's likely no apples to apples comparison and there's likely going to be variations in the way services or packages. From your comments, for certain, these services will easily fit into the budget I'm planning. Much thanks again for sharing your experience on the ground.
Regards, 
- Rich


----------

